# RV Batteries



## xcheck21 (Feb 6, 2009)

I am replacing my RV batteries, the dealer states that 2 6 volts will last longer than 2 12 volts. Is there any truth to that? Has anyone had any experience with both? Of-course, the 6 volters are more expensive than the 12 volters. Does he just want to make more money on me?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

I have been told that, but my Interstate dealer denies it.  He says that two 12 volt batteries will do better.  I am sure there are arguments both ways.  I have tow 12's on my trailer and have no problems.  I have used those batteries on 2 trailers for almost 3 years now.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

I have always heard/read, by those that are in the know, that two 6 Volt Golf Cart batteries wired in series (12 Volts) will last a lot longer while boon-docking.  If you don't run your RV off battery power (boon-dock/dry camp) very often there's not much point in putting 6 V batteries in your RV. 

I dry camp sometimes, but my problem is that 6 V batteries are bigger than my 12 Volt batteries and won't fit in the available space.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

My interstate battery tech in Utah told me some four years ago that two 6's will last longer on a draw than two 12's.  Dont know how or why.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

I use  Walmart 12 V Marine deep cycle batteries.  I buy the biggest one they sell for around $70 each.  They usually last about 3 years of full-timing.  The trick is don't let them totally discharge.  When I'm dry camping I use a 10 amp deep cycle charger running off my generator to keep the batteries charged.  I only run the generator about 3-4 hrs a day.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

How can you possibly compare any kind of battery without stating/knowing the capacity of the batteries you are comparing?


----------



## LEN (Feb 6, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

A good indicator on what the performance of a battery  is, it's weight and whether it was built for quick discharge(starting) or slow deep as for RV deep-cycle. The numbers tell the story. I run 4 Trojans and they seem to do the job 1 hour gen time morning and evening even using the furnace in moderate temps and the micro on the batteries and there all but topped off. And of course the usual TV and puter.

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

Dang I paid 250 dollars a peice for my 6 volt batteries last year after my converter burned them up.  I also now put mineral oil in the cells to slow down the evaporation of water.  Previous batteries I had to had water every month to every other month.  New batteries are now 7 and a half months old and have yet had to add water.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

Hello Lee, how did you come about the knowledge of adding mineral oil to battery water? and how much did you put into each battery. My batteries are about 3 years old and I have only put distilled water in them maybe once or twice and not much each time.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

It was a tech letter I come across on the net way back when.  They suggested mineral oil once you were up on the water to help with evaporation.   You only use a teaspoon or less.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

PS do a google search on mineral oil in batteries and you will find a few different places that talk about it.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

thanks Lee will do the search


----------



## orvhazelton (Feb 9, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

I long ago switched from 12V lead/acid  house batteries to two 12V AGMs.  Mine are from Lifeline, and I paid $254 each for them.  My experience with them has proven them trouble-free. . . I won't go back.  As always, oRV


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 10, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries



FYI, 

AGM batteries have extremely low internal resistance, making them, suitable for high current discharge marine applications like inverters, thrusters, and winches, as well as engine starting. 

 AGM, or Absorbed Glass Mat batteries use high purity materials and lead calcium grids for low self discharge,which they won't drain during long periods without charge. AGM batteries have M8 drilled, flat copper terminals for the best possible connection contact and to eliminate the need for battery terminals.


----------



## hamdave (Feb 10, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

The question is valid, but like Tex said earlier, how can you say which is better without knowing usage, amp-hr rating, and several other factors that affect how they are used. For some of us, if we're connected to power all the time, a SINGLE marine-rv batt will do just fine on a smaller rig, where it might take two of them or the bigger 6's in series to handle slides, and other heavy DC loads. Suggest you google battery types on the web. You'll get a lot of information most of which you may not want to even know.

Good luck


----------



## jaz1949 (Feb 14, 2009)

RE: RV Batteries

A 12v  29 series deep cycle battery has  a cycle life of 150 
 complete cycles, where as the 6 volt GC2's have  over 700
 cycles( A cycle is discharged down to 10.92 volts or  completely discharged)
   Because of the thickness of the plates and the size  of the plates the
 6 volts have more  than double the capacity and will last 3-4 times longer.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 14, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

Well as I said on an earlier post I use the 12V 29 series (deep-cycle) batteries from Wal-Mart and they cost around $70 each and they last around 3 years.  I do not boon-dock very often so the batteries are hooked up to shore power most of the time.  However, for $70 opposed to $250 you can buy three +  12V batteries for the price of one 6V battery.  I guess it comes down to whether or not you dry camp enough to make buying the 6V battery worth while.


----------



## Stormin (Feb 15, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

I have a class A diesel. When stored for the winter, should I keep coach plugged into electric to keep house and chassis batteries topped off or is it better to let them run down.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 15, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

In theory, all things equal except the voltage of the batteries, 2-12V in parallel will last longer than 2-6V in series.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

Not so Becky.  Read jaz1949 post.  The 6 V in series (12 Volts) will last approximately 3 times longer.


----------



## xcheck21 (Feb 23, 2009)

RE: RV Batteries

Thank you everyone for your help/input. I bought 2 new 12 volt batteries, they are wired one to the next then into the RV. I have them plugged into the house for now as the camper is just sitting until the end of March. Once it gets warm enought here in NY to run water in the tanks and pipes we have some weekends planned. I figure with 2 full propane tanks, 2 fully charged 12 v battteries and a Honda EU3000 for use when needed, buy 2 night 3 day weekends should be securely powered. Just to throw a fly in the ointment, I was thinking about installing some small solar panels on the roof of the RV. I understand from the little investigation I have dome so far that they power primarilly 12V accessories. You can never have enought power or water. I would hate to run out of either.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 23, 2009)

RE: RV Batteries

Check the warranty.  This should tell you something about the batteries.  This day and age I don't think it makes that much difference on 6v Vs 12v.  Be sure they are Deep Cycle.  Just remember, your engine battery/batteries is/are 12 volt.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 23, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

I wouldn't waste any money on solar panels just yet. Someday they may be practical (in the real world), but not yet.


----------



## xcheck21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

thats the feeling I'm getting also, seems like you dont really get alot of power for the size and time of charging. Gonna go back to the hamster running on the wheel in the cage.
LOL


----------



## LEN (Feb 26, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

With the batteries you chose unless your a real power hog or heating in cold weather two nights and three days should be fine and with the gen you will be able to run  indefinitely, now water and dumping are your main concerns.

LEN


----------



## xcheck21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

where I camp in PA there are no services at all. You must be self contained. Thats why I have the gennie. But we have 2 300 gallon water cubes. We have out own campsite One on a small trailer. So we connect the cube to the city water line and we have plenty of water and I dont have to travel with water in the tanks, then on the way home I stop at cabellas on 78 and pay to dump. Love that store.
We fill the permanent cube from the trailered cube, and continue to fill the trailerd cube as necessary. 2 cubes, 600 gallons wil last 6 of us as long as 2 months.


----------



## xcheck21 (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: RV Batteries

my main problem is that i mainloy camp in PA, Pine Grove and the site where I meet my friends who also camp is a raw site. Only a space to park. We have to make out own power, carry our own water, etc, etc, it is more often than not where we are. On the rare occasion when we are at a site that has cable, electric and water hookups noe of these things are a problem. I think I have to find a different place to camp.


----------

